# AM2, AM2+, and AM3



## bomberboysk

There seems to be quite alot of people recently asking questions about the differences between am2, am2+, and am3, what works with what, etc.
_*CPU Sockets:*_

*Socket AM2:*
Hypertransport 2.0 (1Ghz)
Socket is 940 pins and will fit in AM2, and AM2+ Sockets
Supports Dual Channel DDR2 Memory

*Socket AM2+:*
Hypertransport 3.0 (2.6Ghz Max)
Socket is 940 pins, Will work with both AM2+ and AM2 Sockets.
Socket AM2+ cpu's will work in AM2 motherboards depending upon bios revision and chipset.
Supports Dual Channel DDR2 Memory

*Socket AM3:*
Hypertransport 3.0 (2.6Ghz Max)
Future AM3 Motherboards will support up to 3.2Ghz with Hypertransport 3.1
Socket is 941 pins, Will only fit AM3 Cpu's in an AM3 motherboard.
AM3 Cpu's are backward compatible with AM2 and AM2+ motherboards, depending on chipset and bios revisions.
Supports Dual Channel DDR2 when run on AM2/AM2+ Motherboards.
Supports Dual Channel DDR3 when run on AM3 Motherboards.
______________________________________________________________________

_AMD CHIPSETS:_

*AMD 890 Chipset Variants:* 
*All 8 Series Chipsets incorporating 8 series Southbridges feature SATA 6.0Gb/s and USB 3.0 natively through the southbridge.
*
_890FX:_
x16,x16 Crossfire | x16, x16, x8 Triple Crossfire | x8,x8,x8,x8 Quadfire | 42 Total PCIE Lanes
65nm Process

_890GX:_
x8,x8 Crossfire | 26 Total PCIE Lanes
55nm Process
HD4290 Integrated Graphics w/ Sideport Memory Available

_880G:_
x8,x8 Crossfire | 26 Total PCIE Lanes
55nm Process
Onboard Graphics Chipset "Varies" Between the following(not an all-inclusive list):
-HD4225, No Sideport Memory
-HD4225, 64Mb Sideport Memory
-HD4250, 128Mb Sideport Memory
-HD4270, 128Mb Sideport Memory

_870:_
No Official Crossfire Compatibility | x16, x4 or x8 , x8 Crossfire on Select Motherboards| 26 Total PCIE Lanes
65nm Process


*AMD 790 Chipset Variants:
*_790FX:_
x16,x16 Crossfire | x16, x16, x8 Triple Crossfire | x8, x8, x8, x8 Quadfire
65nm Process

_790X:_
x8,x8 Crossfire
65nm Process

_790GX:_
x8,x8 Crossfire| Hybrid Crossfire X(ATI Hybrid Graphics, ATI Powerplay)
55nm Process
HD3300 Onboard Graphics

*AMD 780 Chipset Variants:

*_AMD 785G_
x16, x4 Crossfire |or x8, x8 Crossfire Depending on motherboard| Hybrid Crossfire X(ATI Hybrid Graphics, ATI Powerplay)
55nm Process
HD4200 Onboard Graphics

_780G:_
x16,x8 crossfire on select motherboards | Hybrid Crossfire X(ATI Hybrid Graphics, ATI Powerplay)
55nm Process
HD3200 Onboard Graphics (128mb Sideport Memory select motherboards)
_
 780V:_
No Crossfire
55nm Process
Radeon 3100 Onboard Graphics

_ 780E:_
2-way Crossfire @ x8/x8
55nm Process
HD3200 Integrated Graphics w/ 128mb GDDR3 Sideport memory


_AMD 770:_
No Official Crossfire Compatibility | x16, x4 or x8,x8 Crossfire on Select Motherboards|
65nm Process

_AMD 760G:_
Hybrid Crossfire X(ATI Hybrid Graphics, ATI Powerplay)
55nm Process
Radeon HD 3000 Onboard Graphics

_AMD 740G:_
No Crossfire
55nm Process
Radeon 2100 Onboard Graphics
______________________________________________________________________
_Nvidia Chipsets:

_*Nvidia nForce 980a*
Rebadged 780a with AM3/DDR3 Motherboard support
x16,x16 SLI| x8,x8,x8 Triple SLI| Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
Current Motherboards DDR2|Chipset Supports DDR3/AM3
65nm Process
Geforce 8200 Onboard Graphics

*Nvidia nForce 780a:*
x16, x16 SLI| x16, x8, x8 Triple SLI| Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
65nm Process
Geforce 8200 Onboard Graphics

*Nvidia nForce 750a:*
x8, x8 SLI | Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
65nm Process
GeForce 8200 Onboard Graphics

*Nvidia Nforce 730a:*
Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
65nm Process
GeForce 8300 Onboard Graphics

*Nvidia nForce 720a:*
Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
65nm Process
GeForce 8200 Onboard Graphics
______________________________________________________________________
_CPU's by Socket:
_
_*AM2+:*_
All Original(65nm) Phenoms(Agena, Kuma, Toliman)
Phenom II X4 920  
Phenom II X4 940
*
AM3:*
Sempron 140 2.7Ghz
Athlon II X2 215 2.7Ghz
Athlon II X2 240 2.8Ghz
Athlon II X2 245 2.9Ghz
Athlon II X2 250 3.0Ghz
Athlon II X2 255 3.1Ghz
Athlon II X2 260 3.2Ghz
Athlon II X3 425 2.7Ghz
Athlon II X3 435 2.9Ghz
Athlon II X3 440 3.0Ghz
Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz
Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz
Phenom II X2 545 3.0Ghz
Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz
Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition 3.1Ghz
Phenom II X2 555 3.2Ghz
Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition 3.2Ghz
Phenom II X3 705e 2.5Ghz
Phenom II X3 710 2.6Ghz
Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz
Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition 2.8Ghz
Phenom II X4 810 2.6Ghz
Phenom II X4 905e 2.5Ghz
Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz
Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz
Phenom II X4 955 3.2Ghz
Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz
Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4Ghz
Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8Ghz
Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 3.2Ghz
______________________________________________________________________
* Notes:
*
- AMD Chipsets tend to have higher backward compatibility with newer processors

- Nvidia Chipsets Support SLI, While AMD Chipsets Support Crossfire

- Generally speaking, Socket AM3 will provide longer future compatibility over socket AM2+

- "Unlocking" Requires Either select nForce Boards with "NCC"(Nvidia Clock Control), or AMD boards with SB710 or SB750 southbridges. Some boards may support unlocking with an SB8XX series southbridge, however it will be an advertised feature either as an unlocking setting in the bios, a switch on the board, or in some cases an actual separate chip on the board itself that will allow unlocking(such as on some Asrock products).


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Thanks for putting the list together.  I'm going to copy it for future reference.


----------



## bomberboysk

Updated with 790 Chipset differences. Other chipsets will be added soon


----------



## BigSteve702

so you're telling me i can put a phenom 2 in my am2+ m3n78-vm motherboard? and i can keep my ddr2 ram?


----------



## Vizy

wow, thanks bro !

Great job


----------



## StrangleHold

BigSteve702 said:


> so you're telling me i can put a phenom 2 in my am2+ m3n78-vm motherboard? and i can keep my ddr2 ram?


 
Yes, with the right bios update.
http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=ovqEgLFRjnSClhSV


----------



## Ethan3.14159

An update for the Nvidia chipsets would be nice. Some of us have them you know.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> An update for the Nvidia chipsets would be nice. Some of us have them you know.


Im slowly adding the chipsets (AMD first of course)


----------



## StrangleHold

Intel and AMD are killing Nvidia in Chipsets. Both now making there own Processor and chipset, before long they are going to choke out Nvidia in the chipset dept. I would say in time Nvidia will let SLI run on a AMD chipset, especially since Intel is coming out with there own stand alone GPU or Nvidia will risk there GPU sales start to decline. Nvidia was more worried about AMD taking over ATI then they ever admitted. Now with a stand alone Intel GPU (if it truns out any good) has a double threat.


----------



## Stildawn

> Intel GPU (if it truns out any good)



Whats this??? Are Intel going to enter the GPU market?


----------



## bomberboysk

Stildawn said:


> Whats this??? Are Intel going to enter the GPU market?


Yup, its called larrabee and is based off of the original pentium processors. Its going to be an x86 gpu, which is supposed to help for gpgpu tasks because developers can program in the same environment as desktop cpu's.

Also, list updated with all currently available AMD 700 series chipsets.


----------



## ScottALot

LAWLS it's gonna fail. AMD has a better chance as they know what they high-performance gamer wants.

Intel could succeed in the GPGPU, however, but what I'm saying is AMD seems to be more in touch with their customers.


----------



## bomberboysk

Updated with nvidia chipsets, and listing of current AM2+ and AM3 cpu's.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> _Nvidia Chipsets:
> 
> _Nvidia nForce 980a[/B]
> Rebadged 780a with *AM3*/DDR3 Motherboard support
> x16,x16 SLI| x8,x8,x8 Triple SLI| Hybrid SLI(GeForce Boost,Hybrid Power)
> Current Motherboards DDR2|Chipset Supports DDR3/AM3
> 65nm Process
> Geforce 8200 Onboard Graphics



What's that doing in there?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> What's that doing in there?


Exiting, is it not? The only 980a motherboard on the market is am2+, but the 980a chipset will support socket am3(as in the actualy AM3 socket, and not just run am3 cpu's on an am2+ socket) and support ddr3, if motherboard manufacturers include it(while 780a does not, but it is physically the same chip). Im hoping XFX, EVGA, Zotac or someone else goes ahead with the 980a reference board, it really is a great looking board:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_nforce_980a_sli_us.html.

5 Phase Digital PWM


----------



## pfig88

well, Intel does have the GMAs in Macs. well, older macs that is. Their GMAs are also in many other Windows laptops, and even bottom-line desktops


----------



## bomberboysk

pfig88 said:


> well, Intel does have the GMAs in Macs. well, older macs that is. Their GMAs are also in many other Windows laptops, and even bottom-line desktops


Exactly the reason i think larrabee will fail miserably... hehe


----------



## allenee2009

Here is the stupid question.

Which one (AM2+ or AM3) is better for the future upgrades and performance?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Am3


----------



## bomberboysk

allenee2009 said:


> Here is the stupid question.
> 
> Which one (AM2+ or AM3) is better for the future upgrades and performance?


Socket AM3. Also, just added that to the notes aswell.


----------



## StrangleHold

The Difference in socket AM3 is kinda confusing. The Sockets - AM3 has 941 pin holes, but the AM3 processor has 938. Am2/+ Socket has 940 pin holes and the processor has 940.

On a AM3 socket, with the locking lever on the right, the place that has missing pin holes, the top left 2 missing holes and bottom right 2 missing holes have been moved up one row. Plus a Added pin hole has been added to the lower left, but is not used at this time 

Thats the reason the AM2/+ processor will not fit. The AM3 processor has missing pins where the holes have been moved, hence the reason it has 938 pins not 940 like a AM2/+ processor.

AM2/+






AM3





AM3 on the left


----------



## bomberboysk

Just to add to what stanglehold said, future socket am3 processors may use 941 pins.


----------



## StrangleHold

bomberboysk said:


> future socket am3 processors may use 941 pins.


 
My guess would be that. But it would end the backward compatibility. Straight up AM3/DDR3 socket. Dont know how much more room on the memory controller it takes up for having a controller for DDR2 and DDR3. Dropping DDR2 might save them some die space. Maybe dropping the DDR2 controller gives them the opportunity for a Quad controller


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> My guess would be that. But it would end the backward compatibility. Straight up AM3/DDR3 socket. Dont know how much more room on the memory controller it takes up for having a controller for DDR2 and DDR3. Dropping DDR2 might save them some die space. Maybe dropping the DDR2 controller gives them the opportunity for a Quad controller


Hopefully, would love to see amd stomp intel's i7 just to get the pricing more competitive between the two.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont really now how they would work out a quad controller. Have 8 memory slots on a board would be kinda asinine. With 4 slots, something like unganged mode, one 64 bit controller for each core. Ganged mode for a single 256 bit controller.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> Dont really now how they would work out a quad controller. Have 8 memory slots on a board would be kinda asinine. With 4 slots, something like unganged mode, one 64 bit controller for each core. Ganged mode for a single 256 bit controller.


8 memory slots=bragging rights hehe.


----------



## StrangleHold

They would have to come out with a new board standard. 8ATX.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> They would have to come out with a new board standard. 8ATX.


How so? ATX is just the form factor, not how many memory slots. X58 boards have 6 slots and are atx form factor, dont see why you couldnt fit 8 slots onto an atx board...


----------



## Stildawn

It would start getting rather tight though, I wish they had bigger boards even now... To be able to spread out features etc.


----------



## bomberboysk

Stildawn said:


> It would start getting rather tight though, I wish they had bigger boards even now... To be able to spread out features etc.


Especially with the memory, because on the amd boards right now, the clip is positioned in such a way, that tower heatsinks such as the S1283 and the TRUE are horizontal rather than vertical, and can cover up memory slots.


----------



## Stildawn

Yeah luckly mine just fits lol.


----------



## bomberboysk

Stildawn said:


> Yeah luckly mine just fits lol.


You can actually mount a few coolers the other way, but it required buying an adapter to change the am2 clip to a socket 775 style retention system, and then you need to get the bolt thru kit for whatever heatsink you have..


----------



## luke774

Great job man, very useful


----------



## bomberboysk

luke774 said:


> Great job man, very useful


Thanks


----------



## Bodaggit23

Maybe you should sticky this? :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Maybe you should sticky this? :good:


I would if i moderated this section


----------



## Bodaggit23

Oh. I didn't know there were mods for specific sections.

Which section do you moderate?


----------



## bomberboysk

Yup, i moderate desktop computers.

Edit: Thanks mep for stickying it.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Yup, i moderate desktop computers.
> 
> Edit: Thanks mep for stickying it.



No problem, thanks for the post. Good info.


----------



## rationalist

wow I just read all of that and it was interesting and informative! Do you guys thing nvidia might slip up and stink in the future?


----------



## bomberboysk

rationalist said:


> wow I just read all of that and it was interesting and informative! Do you guys thing nvidia might slip up and stink in the future?


Just noticed that you posted this, nvidia chipsets have not been that great recently, Especially chipsets for AMD.


----------



## StrangleHold

From the nForce 2/3/4 thru the nForce 590, they were the best chipsets you could get for AMD. Most SIS and VIA sucked and ATI was only good for crossfire. It wasnt untill AMD bought ATI and released the 700 series that Nvidia lost it will AMD. Now you just buy a Nvidia chipset if your bound to run SLI. Tables turned.

Dont really know what Nvidias future is in Motherboard chipsets. They are being kicked from both directions now.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> From the nForce 2/3/4 thru the nForce 590, they were the best chipsets you could get for AMD. Most SIS and VIA sucked and ATI was only good for crossfire. It wasnt untill AMD bought ATI and released the 700 series that Nvidia lost it will AMD. Now you just buy a Nvidia chipset if your bound to run SLI. Tables turned.


Well, im referring to recent chipsets here. But yes, the nForce 2-5 were excellent chipsets.


----------



## StrangleHold

Intel is being more hardnose about giving Nvidia chipset licences then AMD. AMD since they own ATI, they just dont want SLI running on their chipsets, cant blame them really. I would say once Intel releases their own GPU, Nvidia might start feeling their world getting smaller.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> Intel is being more hardnose about giving Nvidia chipset licences then AMD. AMD since they own ATI, they just dont want SLI running on their chipsets, cant blame them really. I would say once Intel releases their own GPU, Nvidia might start feeling their world getting smaller.


Yeah, it may be around the time nvidia releases a system that doesnt even requre a CPU(GPGPU kind of thing). Intel is not licensing 1366, so nvidia cannot compete with the X58 chipset.

In 10 years, the world of computing as we know it now will probably be vastly different.


----------



## StrangleHold

Its getting monopolized now and will even more so in the future.


----------



## StrangleHold

newguy said:


> as of now they are just doing chipsets but i wouldnt be supprised if they go to gpu's soon


 
Who?


----------



## lemon07r

StrangleHold said:


> Intel and AMD are killing Nvidia in Chipsets. Both now making there own Processor and chipset, before long they are going to choke out Nvidia in the chipset dept. I would say in time Nvidia will let SLI run on a AMD chipset, especially since Intel is coming out with there own stand alone GPU or Nvidia will risk there GPU sales start to decline. Nvidia was more worried about AMD taking over ATI then they ever admitted. Now with a stand alone Intel GPU (if it truns out any good) has a double threat.


I thought AMD made ATI.


----------



## StrangleHold

lemon07r said:


> I thought AMD made ATI.


 
AMD bought ATI back in 2006.


----------



## lemon07r

StrangleHold said:


> AMD bought ATI back in 2006.



So ATI was it own company?


----------



## bomberboysk

lemon07r said:


> So ATI was it own company?


For quite a long period of time, yes.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeah, ATI has been around since the mid to late 80s. Made Chipsets and GPUs. AMD chipsets sucked and they wanted to get into the GPU market and got a chipset company along with it. Changed the name of the chipsets to AMD but left the ATI name on the GPUs. I would say in time AMD will change the GPUs to AMD too.


----------



## zkiller

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah, ATI has been around since the mid to late 80s. Made Chipsets and GPUs. AMD chipsets sucked and they wanted to get into the GPU market and got a chipset company along with it. Changed the name of the chipsets to AMD but left the ATI name on the GPUs. I would say in time AMD will change the GPUs to AMD too.


I kinda doubt they will. AMD had invested a lot of time and money in rebuilding the ATI brand to where it is now. Changing it's name now would not be in there best interest.


----------



## zkiller

lemon07r said:


> So ATI was it own company?


I had to chuckle when I read that.


----------



## Bodaggit23

This is the "*Multi Quote*" button. 






If you want to reply to more than one post, simply click this 
button on each post you want to reply to, then click "*Post Reply*". 

This will put all your replies into one post, rather than having 
2 or 3 posts, each one minute apart.


----------



## spynoodle

Bodaggit23 said:


> This is the "*Multi Quote*" button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to reply to more than one post, simply click this
> button on each post you want to reply to, then click "*Post Reply*".
> 
> This will put all your replies into one post, rather than having
> 2 or 3 posts, each one minute apart.


Cool feature. Always wondered what the button did....


----------



## NCspecV81

I always forget to multi-quote.


----------



## Bodaggit23

NCspecV81 said:


> I always forget to multi-quote.



Another cool feature is the ability to delete your own posts.

Just click "Edit" and the option to "Delete Message" appears by the "Save" button.


----------



## El Gappo

Don't think he cares much since he's banned lol. It's cool that you can delete posts tho


----------



## Gooberman

Wait, why was he banned


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I didn't see that either.  Not that I disagree since he was stirring up trouble in every thread he posted in with his cocky asshole attitude.


----------



## meticadpa

Mention that when overclocking a Phenom II system, it's beneficial to have a 32 bit Operating System.


----------



## dgrevillius

meticadpa said:


> Mention that when overclocking a Phenom II system, it's beneficial to have a 32 bit Operating System.



Why is this?  I OC my X3 720 on a 64-bit.

You should add that the AM2+ supports up to dual channel DDR2 1066, where AM2 only supports up to dual channel DDR2 800.


----------



## BlackRat

Never seen any benefits of 32bit system other than with old hardware, really old. How many  of us use less than 4Gb RAM? with X58 chipset having 32bit and 3Gb RAM limit - hahahaha


----------



## bomberboysk

I think meticadpa is referring to higher levels of overclocking, such as phase/dice/ln2/cascade/etc.


Updated with latest cpu's/chipsets.


----------



## BlackRat

Bomber - can you please let me know what phase/dice/ln2/cascade/etc would be and how it relates to overclocking, I really would like to know. Usually when I build MAD (oops AMD) system I increase Bus Speed (or whatever they all now call it) drop HT link by 1 multi and check RAM to be close to specs or just a wee bit above. CHange voltages when required but only on CPU and RAM and check if possible to change CPU multi when black edition. So what phase/dice/ln2/cascade/etc would be in that overclocking process?


----------



## bomberboysk

BlackRat said:


> Bomber - can you please let me know what phase/dice/ln2/cascade/etc would be and how it relates to overclocking, I really would like to know. Usually when I build MAD (oops AMD) system I increase Bus Speed (or whatever they all now call it) drop HT link by 1 multi and check RAM to be close to specs or just a wee bit above. CHange voltages when required but only on CPU and RAM and check if possible to change CPU multi when black edition. So what phase/dice/ln2/cascade/etc would be in that overclocking process?



Those are all types of subzero cooling used in extreme overclocking. Its not a permanant solution for cooling(with perhaps the exception of a singlestage phase system or chilled loop). Ln2 is liquid nitrogen, DICE is dry ice, for either of those you would use a device called a pot, which short and sweet is a metal container used to chill the processor die below ambient temperatures, allowing higher clocks and higher voltages to be used on a chip a little more safely.


----------



## spynoodle

Don't forget to add in Phenom II X6s on the compatibility list!


----------



## bomberboysk

spynoodle said:


> Don't forget to add in Phenom II X6s on the compatibility list!



Haha, never saw this post but i just did that, as well as added/revised 8xx chipset information.


----------



## spynoodle

bomberboysk said:


> Haha, never saw this post but i just did that, as well as added/revised 8xx chipset information.


Yep, just randomly looked over this thread for fun a few days ago and saw no X6. Figured I'd read up on some AMD facts. I'm not much of an AMD user, so I've gotta research my facts every once and a while. I went right from a C2D E8400 to a C2Q Q9650, so I kinda skipped over the Phenom II performance sector. Great thread by the way! :good:

EDIT: Don't want to sound picky, but has Hypertransport 3.1 been implemented yet? You say in the thread that it's only on future AM3 boards.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont really see the point of AMD having 3.1 yet. The fastest Phenoms HT is 2000/4000 and 3.0 supports up to 2600/5200. I would say maybe when Bulldozer is released with what (might) be called AM3+. But even then I dont see Bulldozer running faster the 3.0 2600/5200. Thats one thing I havent heard, whats Bulldozer HT and L3 cache speed.


----------



## 87dtna

Just a small correction needed, on the 790gx board the onboard GFX are HD3300 not 3200.  Pretty insignificant I know, but just to make sure things are accurate...


----------



## linkin

Guys, if i was to change over to AMD, what would be a suitable motherboard? I'd like to keep my DDR2, have a PCI-E x1 slot before the main x16 slot for my soundcard. Probably gunna use an athlon x4. how would it compare to my current setup?


----------



## Method9

The 1035T didn't make the list yet.


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> Guys, if i was to change over to AMD, what would be a suitable motherboard? I'd like to keep my DDR2, have a PCI-E x1 slot before the main x16 slot for my soundcard. Probably gunna use an athlon x4. how would it compare to my current setup?


 
If you can find one, the GA MA790X UD4P was a good board. If your changing over I would just go all out and jump to AM3 DDR3. You will be sorta of at a dead end if you dont.


----------



## 87dtna

StrangleHold said:


> If you can find one, the GA MA790X UD4P was a good board. If your changing over I would just go all out and jump to AM3 DDR3. You will be sorta of at a dead end if you dont.



+1 for that board.  I have the AM3 version, the 790xt-UD4P and it is a very sweet board.  I would also go with DDR3, atleast 1600 cas 9 ram.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Just a small correction needed, on the 790gx board the onboard GFX are HD3300 not 3200.  Pretty insignificant I know, but just to make sure things are accurate...



Funny thing is i know that, guess what i mean to type and what i type turn out as the wrong things sometimes. Oh well, thats why there are a few thousand members to proofread eh?

I also agree on the 790xt-UD4P, one of the best 790X boards ever made, definately would suggest DDR3 with an AM3 setup.

As far as new boards, take a look at gigabyte's 870 lineup, its another excellent board plus adds in features such as SATA 6.0Gb/s and USB 3.0 through the southbridge.


----------



## 87dtna

I figured it was merely a typo.

I'd rather get the 880g ASRock over the 870 gigabyte-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157191

Better configuration IMO (sideways sata ports) and for a few bucks more than the 870 this one will do 8x/8x crossfire too.  Even a third x16 slot if you have yet another piece of hardware needing one as well.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> I figured it was merely a typo.
> 
> I'd rather get the 880g ASRock over the 870 gigabyte-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157191
> 
> Better configuration IMO (sideways sata ports) and for a few bucks more than the 870 this one will do 8x/8x crossfire too.  Even a third x16 slot if you have yet another piece of hardware needing one as well.



Yeah, asrock has been pumping out some really nice boards recently. I'd really like to see how the 890FX board from biostar holds up against the competition as well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138193

The only thing i don't like about asrock boards is the 1 year warranty=/


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I know, but I never hang onto a board from more than like a month so it doesn't matter to me LMAO :good:

I've personally disliked every single biostar board I've owned, and I've owned several of different socket types as well.  Even the T-power I45 board I disliked, the P5Q-E was worlds better.  
That 890fx board there is only a 4+2 phase, biostar's quality coming through there on such a ''high end'' board.  Only 5 sata ports, and no USB 3.0.....it's definitely the ''economy'' of the high end boards.  For $15 more, I'd definitely get the ASRock-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157196

I consider that board a definite best buy.  It has 4 USB3 ports (vs the normal 2) and 8 sata3 ports.  I believe it's atleast 8+2 phase, and looks really nice IMO with the chipset fan too.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Yeah I know, but I never hang onto a board from more than like a month so it doesn't matter to me LMAO :good:
> 
> I've personally disliked every single biostar board I've owned, and I've owned several of different socket types as well.  Even the T-power I45 board I disliked, the P5Q-E was worlds better.
> That 890fx board there is only a 4+2 phase, biostar's quality coming through there on such a ''high end'' board.  Only 5 sata ports, and no USB 3.0.....it's definitely the ''economy'' of the high end boards.  For $15 more, I'd definitely get the ASRock-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157196
> 
> I consider that board a definite best buy.  It has 4 USB3 ports (vs the normal 2) and 8 sata3 ports.  I believe it's atleast 8+2 phase, and looks really nice IMO with the chipset fan too.


Yeah, the deluxe3 has an 8+2 configuration.

That biostar doesn't look the greatest on paper, but sometimes more isnt always better(in the case of quality over quantity), i'm still interested to see what sorta clocks one would get from the biostar board, and tbh i have no idea what sort of PWM circuitry is used in either board other than the number of phases.


----------



## 87dtna

True true, but only 5 sata ports and no USB3.0 would kill the deal for me alone over $15 more for the ASRock (actually $13 comparing shipping costs) to be spending that much on a board in the first place.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> True true, but only 5 sata ports and no USB3.0 would kill the deal for me alone over $15 more for the ASRock (actually $13 comparing shipping costs) to be spending that much on a board in the first place.



Yeah, i guess we come from different fronts though. That biostar board has 3 times the warranty of the asrock, which 24/7 users could appreciate.


----------



## 87dtna

Well, I suppose....but you'll most likely be using the warranty if you get a biostar anyway


----------



## FuryRosewood

I have a biostar board...two actually, second one is a mATX 785G...both work flawlessly...and a warranty thats longer shows the manufacturer has more faith in their build quality...and is willing to show that your hardware will not break down while in use... from my experience, everyone who has used Asrock boards has run into trouble, one form or another... i honestly dont see biostar as a bad choice of motherboard


----------



## StrangleHold

I look at Biostar and Asrock in about the same category as far as quality. Both make some pretty cheap boards and both make some decent boards. Owned both and really have no preference of one over the other. Their good over die record is about equal.


----------



## 87dtna

FuryRosewood said:


> I have a biostar board...two actually, second one is a mATX 785G...both work flawlessly...and a warranty thats longer shows the manufacturer has more faith in their build quality...and is willing to show that your hardware will not break down while in use... from my experience, everyone who has used Asrock boards has run into trouble, one form or another... i honestly dont see biostar as a bad choice of motherboard



Even if the board works fine, the Bios layout and options are typically horrendous.  So just because they work doesn't mean it's good.

I got burned again by biostar for the third or fourth time just a few weeks ago, and this is THE last time.  I bought a socket 478 board, the 945gc-m from Biostar, for a fun project....only to find when I got it that it had ZERO overclocking options, and thats no exageration....couldn't even change any of the timings on the ram either.  Also couldn't even use software overclocking either because no software overclocking tools support that board.  I was so pissed, I wanted to snap the thing in two.  It got RMA'd back to newegg and I was even tempted to bitch about the restocking fee but I didn't.  What a total waste of my time and money.

Now the ASRock P4Dual-915gl board I bought to replace it, had overclocking but no overvolting options.  So I was 1/2 dissapointed, but not nearly as much as with the biostar.


Didn't you guys ever see Tommy Boy?  Listen to what he says about gaurantees cuz I think he's right.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> Even if the board works fine, the Bios layout and options are typically horrendous.  So just because they work doesn't mean it's good.
> 
> I got burned again by biostar for the third or fourth time just a few weeks ago, and this is THE last time.  I bought a socket 478 board, the 945gc-m from Biostar, for a fun project....only to find when I got it that it had ZERO overclocking options, and thats no exageration....couldn't even change any of the timings on the ram either.  Also couldn't even use software overclocking either because no software overclocking tools support that board.  I was so pissed, I wanted to snap the thing in two.  It got RMA'd back to newegg and I was even tempted to bitch about the restocking fee but I didn't.  What a total waste of my time and money.
> 
> Now the ASRock P4Dual-915gl board I bought to replace it, had overclocking but no overvolting options.  So I was 1/2 dissapointed, but not nearly as much as with the biostar.
> 
> 
> Didn't you guys ever see Tommy Boy?  Listen to what he says about gaurantees cuz I think he's right.


Ouch, no overclocking at all? That's pathetic. No company should make a retail board that can't overclock. That's just sad. The no overvolting on the Asrock makes a bit more sense, since Asrock's main purpose was to be an OEM subsidary of Asus, and an end user can't fry a CPU at stock volts. I got lucky with my Asus P5PL2. It's a really basic board. 945PL chipset, no support for the Core architecture, the whole budget deal. Still, I got it for $20 on ebay and it has everything when it comes to overclocking: FSB, Vcore, Northbridge voltage (I think), PCIe voltage, RAM timings, the only thing it doesn't have is the ability to raise the voltage into the suicide zone. Only to the limit of the long-term safe zone.  That's too bad for your project though. It's fun to blow old stuff up.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Even if the board works fine, the Bios layout and options are typically horrendous.  So just because they work doesn't mean it's good.
> 
> I got burned again by biostar for the third or fourth time just a few weeks ago, and this is THE last time.  I bought a socket 478 board, the 945gc-m from Biostar, for a fun project....only to find when I got it that it had ZERO overclocking options, and thats no exageration....couldn't even change any of the timings on the ram either.  Also couldn't even use software overclocking either because no software overclocking tools support that board.  I was so pissed, I wanted to snap the thing in two.  It got RMA'd back to newegg and I was even tempted to bitch about the restocking fee but I didn't.  What a total waste of my time and money.
> 
> Now the ASRock P4Dual-915gl board I bought to replace it, had overclocking but no overvolting options.  So I was 1/2 dissapointed, but not nearly as much as with the biostar.
> 
> 
> Didn't you guys ever see Tommy Boy?  Listen to what he says about gaurantees cuz I think he's right.



No overclocking was completely the norm back in the socket 478 days on low end boards....


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> No overclocking was completely the norm back in the socket 478 days on low end boards....



How is the 945gc a low end board?  It has sata2, ddr2, PCIeX16 slot, ICH7 south bridge, etc....everything you could want and more in high performance for a 478 chip.


----------



## StrangleHold

Come on now, if you cant tell the Biostar 945GC M is a lowend board, then something is wrong here.


----------



## 87dtna

StrangleHold said:


> Come on now, if you cant tell the Biostar 945GC M is a lowend board, then something is wrong here.



It's like one of 2-3 478 boards with the features I just mentioned....


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> It's like one of 2-3 478 boards with the features I just mentioned....


Very true. I don't think I've ever worked with a 478 that had SATA and PCIex16.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah, clearly these are high performance features for socket 478.....so why no high performance options in the bios???!!!


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> It's like one of 2-3 478 boards with the features I just mentioned....



PCIE, sata, and ddr2 didnt make it high end, the reasons those boards had those features is they were some of the last boards created in the 478 era... I've worked with OEM machines that had pcie slots and socket 478 cpu's.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> PCIE, sata, and ddr2 didnt make it high end, the reasons those boards had those features is they were some of the last boards created in the 478 era... I've worked with OEM machines that had pcie slots and socket 478 cpu's.



Nahhhh the biostar board was released in 2008, socket 775 started in January of 2004....so socket 478 was WAYYYY past it's prime...this board was created long after socket 478 was pretty much dead.  So, whats the point of making the board?  To give 478 new features FOR PERFORMANCE reasons.

An OEM board with pcie has got to be extremely rare.  You can still buy the biostar board (like I did) off newegg.  And it still doesn't have sata or DDR2....and whats the point of having SATA and DDR2 with 478?

You keep saying ''high end'', I never claimed it to be high end I claimed that it should be a performance board with features like that (features that no OEM board had).  A performance board should overclock.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Nahhhh the biostar board was released in 2008, socket 775 started in January of 2004....so socket 478 was WAYYYY past it's prime...this board was created long after socket 478 was pretty much dead.  So, whats the point of making the board?  To give 478 new features FOR PERFORMANCE reasons.
> 
> An OEM board with pcie has got to be extremely rare.  You can still buy the biostar board (like I did) off newegg.  And it still doesn't have sata or DDR2....and whats the point of having SATA and DDR2 with 478?
> 
> You keep saying ''high end'', I never claimed it to be high end I claimed that it should be a performance board with features like that (features that no OEM board had).  A performance board should overclock.


I'm referring to your reference of the board as "Not low end"....sata2 and PCIe are not "Performance" features, they are merely for easier use of modern technologies....people are not going to buy a 478 board to overclock, as like you said, 478 is far past its prime, heck, 478 was never a very good socket originally. Not to mention, ASRock and Biostar boards have always been budget boards pretty much...its only very recently that they have even ventured into the enthusiast market.

Anyhow...lets venture back on topic, this is not a discussion thread for biostar boards...its an AMD socket reference.


----------



## spynoodle

bomberboysk said:


> this is not a discussion thread for biostar boards...its an AMD socket reference.


Haha yeah but that's what Computerforum's all about, right?


----------



## StrangleHold

I dont really see what the argument is. You can pick a Biostar or a Asrock from any time period thats pretty much junk in one way or the other. So to say you had one that was, means the other brand is better is pretty much fanboyism.


----------



## 87dtna

Well I've owned 4+ of each brand with varying sockets, so if you want to call it fanboyism from my experiences with these boards than fine.  Whatever.


----------



## bomberboysk

Let me rephrase this...Lets get back on topic.


----------



## spynoodle

bomberboysk said:


> Let me rephrase this...Lets get back on topic.


So how about....... AM3r2? Guess you're gonna have to make some edits to this when that comes out. It's too bad that Bulldozer drops a ddr2 memory controller. It breaks their compatibility streak.


----------



## StrangleHold

spynoodle said:


> So how about....... AM3r2? Guess you're gonna have to make some edits to this when that comes out.


 
In the end it will probably be called AM3+


----------



## spynoodle

StrangleHold said:


> In the end it will probably be called AM3+


That's probably a good guess. AM3r2 is probably just a code name.


----------



## 87dtna

They can't stay backwards compatible forever.


----------



## spynoodle

87dtna said:


> They can't stay backwards compatible forever.


True. Anyways, since it's still compatible with AM3, gamers will be fine with it.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah most decent chips are AM3 now anyway.  The only good AM2+ still lingering is the 940.


----------



## mihir

Nice Guide Bomber just read it now.
Nice work and some hellawa typing


----------



## StrangleHold

StrangleHold said:


> I would say in time AMD will change the GPUs to AMD too.


 


zkiller said:


> I kinda doubt they will. AMD had invested a lot of time and money in rebuilding the ATI brand to where it is now. Changing it's name now would not be in there best interest.


 
Like I said, I had a feeling they would drop the ATI name. I think Anton Shilov is being a drama queen about it. 90% of people buying OEM computers could care less or dont even know. People that build their own already knows AMD ownes them anyway. No big deal to me.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/video/...e_Worst_Branding_Decision_by_the_Company.html


----------



## El Gappo

spynoodle said:


> True. Anyways, since it's still compatible with AM3, gamers will be fine with it.



They are not unfortunately. Bulldozer will not work in AM3 boards. On the bright side that means new socket


----------



## bomberboysk

Eh, not any more pins, honestly its not really that much of a new socket. In fact, AM3+/AM3r2 motherboards are gonna support current AM3 processors last i heard, at least allows incremental upgrades up to bulldozer.


----------



## spynoodle

El Gappo said:


> They are not unfortunately. Bulldozer will not work in AM3 boards. On the bright side that means new socket


Yeah I just heard about it. I don't really get it, personally. What does Bulldozer drop that makes it incompatible with AM3? Is it the architecture in general?


----------



## linkin

Bulldozer drops DDR2 and AM2 support completely.


----------



## Hamster

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20100826225852_Desktop_Bulldozer_Processors_Will_Require_New_Platforms_AMD.html

Found it on another forum.


----------



## bomberboysk

Hamster said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20100826225852_Desktop_Bulldozer_Processors_Will_Require_New_Platforms_AMD.html
> 
> Found it on another forum.



Yeah,too bad its gonna be dual channel only. My bets are that AMD includes official support for 2000mhz memory to make up for only being dual channel.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont believe (AMD) has said it going to be dual channel. Its a assumption people are making because AMD said AM3 processor will run on AM3+ boards.

If AM3+/ Bulldozer is quad channel, there is no reason a AM3 processor cant run in dual channel on a quad channel AM3+ board.

Edit.

It could be one of the reasons AMD didnt want the Bulldozer on AM3 boards. They decided not to include a dual channel controller for space and one of the performance hits they clamied it would take.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> Dont believe (AMD) has said it going to be dual channel. Its a assumption people are making because AMD said AM3 processor will run on AM3+ boards.
> 
> If AM3+/ Bulldozer is quad channel, there is no reason a AM3 processor cant run in dual channel on a quad channel AM3+ board.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> It could be one of the reasons AMD didnt want the Bulldozer on AM3 boards. They decided not to include a dual channel controller for space and one of the performance hits they clamied it would take.


Everything that i have seen thus far has pointed towards bulldozer being dual channel.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah it's probably gonna be a big AMD flop.  I'm not holding my breath, which is why I run intel now.  They may be more expensive, but they are faster and will probably remain that way even with bulldozer.  I don't think AMD can catch up at this point.


----------



## StrangleHold

bomberboysk said:


> Everything that i have seen thus far has pointed towards bulldozer being dual channel.


 
Well I know the server Bulldozer, the 4000 series will be dual channel. But the 6000 server with be quad channel. So I know they do have a quad memory controller.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Yeah it's probably gonna be a big AMD flop.  I'm not holding my breath, which is why I run intel now.  They may be more expensive, but they are faster and will probably remain that way even with bulldozer.  *I don't think AMD can catch up at this point*.



And who thought that intel would catch up back in the days of the Pentium 4/Netburst architecture? Honestly from a technological standpoint, bulldozer looks extremely promising.


----------



## Aastii

StrangleHold said:


> Dont believe (AMD) has said it going to be dual channel. Its a assumption people are making because AMD said AM3 processor will run on AM3+ boards.
> 
> If AM3+/ Bulldozer is quad channel, there is no reason a AM3 processor cant run in dual channel on a quad channel AM3+ board.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> It could be one of the reasons AMD didnt want the Bulldozer on AM3 boards. They decided not to include a dual channel controller for space and one of the performance hits they clamied it would take.





bomberboysk said:


> Everything that i have seen thus far has pointed towards bulldozer being dual channel.



From how I understand it from articles out so far, initially all domestic desktop bulldozer chips will be dual channel, and some server ones will be quad. 

Can see it in the future becoming triple/quad channel for the hgher end market if they have the controller for it, but how many people could afford to get a straight out quad channel memory set, idk. As it is DDR3 suppose if you already have 4 sticks running in dual dual channel on your current system and they would work together, could just drop them in quad channel if there were support out eventually


----------



## P.C.Man

El Gappo said:


> They are not unfortunately. Bulldozer will not work in AM3 boards. On the bright side that means new socket



From what I've read, they were initially supposed to becompatible with existing AM3 infrastructure, but they didn't want to sacrifice some of the features of the core that they felt were important.  Whatever.


----------



## 87dtna

You can't keep new architecture backwards compatable forever.

Besides, I said this the first time I heard everyone saying that bulldozer will be AM3 compatable.  Intel has 1366 pins on their super fast CPU's for a reason, 938 just isn't enough!  I knew they needed a new socket with more pins.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di..._Clock_Speeds_May_Be_Higher_than_3_50GHz.html


----------



## karma charger

I really don't know about the athlon II x4 620 2.6Ghz... there may be some AM3s of that kind out there, but this one is AM2+.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CCODE=WEBCRIT09&cm_mmc_o=-KeCjCgybfwBCjCECjCE


----------



## StrangleHold

karma charger said:


> I really don't know about the athlon II x4 620 2.6Ghz... there may be some AM3s of that kind out there, but this one is AM2+.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CCODE=WEBCRIT09&cm_mmc_o=-KeCjCgybfwBCjCECjCE


 

Its a AM3 processor. Its compatible with AM2+ boards. Because the AM3 processor has both DDR2 and DDR3 memory controller.


----------



## karma charger

StrangleHold said:


> Its a AM3 processor. Its compatible with AM2+ boards. Because the AM3 processor has both DDR2 and DDR3 memory controller.



Whoops. was looking at the board


----------



## ellanky

Wheres my CPU?

Phenom II X3 715


----------



## zer0_c00l

ellanky said:


> Wheres my CPU?
> 
> Phenom II X3 715



the 715 in prolly the newst phenom x3 700 series .i know it wasnt around when i bought my 720 be.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeah, the 715 came at a later date and was a OEM processor. Plus its a AM2+, not a AM3. Only DDR2 support.


----------



## StrangleHold

WardSmall said:


> Dont believe (AMD) has said it going to be dual channel. Its a assumption people are making because AMD said AM3 processor will run on AM3+ boards.


 

In the last month or so, AMD has basically said the first desktop Bulldozer will be Dual Channel.


----------



## 87dtna

It doesn't matter, sandy bridge has proved that more channels isn't necessarily better.  SB has WAY better memory bandwidth in dual channel than bloomfield/gulftown does with triple channel.


----------



## StrangleHold

Probably the reason why we havent seen any processor names pop up. Looks like Athlon/Phenom and Sempron will be dropped.

FX Black series
FX Ultimate series
A- series
E- series 

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di..._Can_Microprocessor_Brand_Names_Document.html


----------



## 87dtna

Going back to FX...interesting.


----------



## linkin

Well it keeps it simple and clean, which I like.


----------



## Shane

StrangleHold said:


> Looks like Athlon/Phenom and Sempron will be dropped.



Nooooooooo! 

I like the Sempron processors theyre great little chips for the price. 

I still have my SKT A. Sempron 2800+,Still runs lovely.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ulldozer_Chips_Incoming_Details_Revealed.html

Looks like all the Zambezi are unlocked.

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=29544


----------



## StrangleHold

leelika08 said:


> before long they are going to choke out Nvidia in the chipset dept.


 
They already have.


----------



## StrangleHold

Heard a interesting story last night. Its about Dirk Meyer leaving AMD. From what I was told it had nothing to do with what was reported on the Internet.

As most know Bulldozer/Zambezi was suppost to be developed for 45nm. and had working models way over a year ago. It was Dirk Meyer sole decision to put it off till the 32nm. Reason being it would be a large die size for 45nm. 

Then 32nm. has some delays. So in the end Bulldozer/Zambezi is way off schedule and in the boards mind caused AMD to lose alot of market share againt Intel. The board looked at it like even though it was a large die on 45nm., they could have charged more for it and not lost but gained market share from Intel. Plus by now they would have already worked all the kinks out of it at 45nm. and it would be nothing but a die shrink for 32nm. And probably already released for 32nm.

In the end it was his death because they though it was a very very bad decision for a CEO.


----------



## linkin

So when will AM3+ be added to this sticky?


----------



## StrangleHold

http://legitreviews.com/news/11255/


----------



## mihir

That would be awesome.
And also they would be doing something new.
And atleast they have intel beat there.


----------



## Benny Boy

That would be cool. I'd think they would want their name on it tho. Maybe have someone build it for them.


----------



## StrangleHold

Best diagram of Bulldozer/Zambezi I have seen.


----------



## StrangleHold

Gigabyte has updated the AM3+ boards bios for Bulldozer.

8150 at 3.6 125W
8120 at 3.1 125W
8120 at 3.1 95W
8100 at 2.8 95W
6100 at 3.3 95W
4100 at 3.6 95W

All B2 stepping.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3901


----------



## Benny Boy

Good to see that. Like a big green light.


----------



## StrangleHold

From what I have heard, the next generation of Zambezi (what ever they decide to call it), they are going to rearrange the way the die is set up. 

Now dont know if this it true. From the photo above of Zambezi. 

1.Will be adding the L2 cache to the core like the L1 cache is, for faster access.
2.The upper and lower module will set on top of each other(without the L3 cache between them)
3.The L3 cache will down the middle between the modules.
4. The memory controller will be at the bottom of the die.

Plus I noticed Gigabyte pulled the Zambezi Support from the list.


----------



## linkin

Not surprised that info was pulled, apparently it was still under NDA.


----------



## StrangleHold

AMD screwed up bad buying ATI. They should have put that 4/5 billion in the CPU division. Then just signed a contract with ATI to developed a onboard video chip for the APU processor. Using that 4/5 billion on the Bulldozer/Piledriver, it would be what it was suppost to be and ATI would be getting a small cut on all the APU sold. Win and win for both.


----------



## Dangermouse64

Hi all new here, wheres the newbie part to introduce myself.........

Anyway after a long time away building and doing all I possibly could to my old 939 Athlon 4200 and gigabyte mobo I have finally bit the bullet and bought a new mobo, memory and chip...
I have gone for a FX4100 and Asus M5A78 mobo with Patriot memory, I have a 600w psu to move it along and an old GS7300 graphics card and an old Trust 7.1 soundcard all going into a new case when it gets here, now is this new chip a 4 core with 2 or 4 hidden and with the cpu unlocker whats the best I will get out of it.........please no techie ott answers as I am just getting back into modding my own PC after a long time off


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dangermouse64 said:


> now is this new chip a 4 core with 2 or 4 hidden and with the cpu unlocker whats the best I will get out of it.........please no techie ott answers as I am just getting back into modding my own PC after a long time off



God your post was hard to read. I had to re-read it a few times to figure out if you were even asking anything.

It's a quad core. According to AMD, you CANNOT unlock it. There are rumors floating around the internet that you could unlock it to a 6 or 8 core processor, but so far there is no real proof that you can do so.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like voyagerfan99 said. From what I know it is a 8 core. But AMD claims it can not be unlocked, but they did say that about the Phenom when it came out. With AMD scrapping for money I doubt they spent the extra money and time decoupling/cutting off these modules. I would think it is just a bios data that just deactivates modules by the model number. The thing is, probably the old bios code that unlocked the Phenom doesnt work with these.

Give motherboard manufactures time they will come out with one. But I have heard in time the X4 4000 series will just be two modules and wont be unlockable. But then you still have the X6 that will always be a X8 with a module deactivated.

Edit
http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Stopped-Shipping-Phenom-II-and-Athlon-II-CPUs-238017.shtml

Another Edit. 
AMD revised the amount of transistor count amount on Bulldozer. It really doesnt seem so bad now, expecially for a 8 core.
When from 2 billion to 1.2 billion. 800 million less then what was reported.

We are also working with Microsoft on a scheduler update for Windows 7 that will be available soon. 
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/2

Windows 7 Zambezi/Bulldozer update Hotfix .
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2592546/


----------

